# Need a gaming PC for 80k



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have been an avid thinkdigit follower for quiet a while now. 
I intend to build a high end rig primary purpose been gaming and then few other apps viz VMWare, VDO Editing and Rendering, Development with different OS's.

Questionnaire: 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Gaming at Ultra Settings with games like Assassins Creed Series, Call of Duty Series, Battlefield Series, Crysis Series, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Series, GTA Series, Hitman Series, NFS Series, etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 80k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes, absolutely [to 4.2 G.Hz]

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows x64 8.1, Ubuntu

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB (WD Black), Will be adding a SSD later

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. Already have RL 2455HM [1080p]

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Already have keyboard & mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 15th Dec

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Never assembled before, will be done by me

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Lucknow, will try locally from here but will have to get from online

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Based on my research and the limited knowledge, I have come up with the below configuration. I would appreciate if you guys can help with your suggestions and recommendations on the below.

CPU -			Intel 3.4 GHz LGA1150 4670K i5 Processor @ 16.3k [flipkart]
Motherboard -		Asus GRYPHON-Z87 @ 14.3k [theitdepot]
COOLER - 			Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2.7k [flipkart]
GPU -			ASUS R9 280X Direct Cooling II Top Edition 3GB (R9280X-DC2T-3GD5)  @ 23k  (Its better as compaired to SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X)
RAM -			Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) @ Rs 5238 [flipkart]
HDD -			WD 1 TB Black @ 5.8k [flipkart]
PSU -			Corsair CMPSU-750TXV2UK 750 Watts @ 7.2k [flipkart]
Cabinet -			Corsair 300R Windowed side panels @ 5k or Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat @ 5.1k or Corsair Carbide 400R @ 5.4k [*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_confused.gif]
DVD Writer -		Samsung DVD/CD RW Combo @ 1.1k
UPS	-			APC UPS 1100VA @ 5.6k

Please feel free to add/change components if required...

One of the problem I am facing is that, I am unable to find the Asus Top Edition GPU anywhere. Help! 
Also, need help on choosing a cabinet.  

Regards,
Mayank Bhaskar


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

CPU -			Intel Core i5 4670K -16300, 
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H -8800, 
COOLER - 			Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO -2500,
GPU -			ASUS R9 280X 3GB  -23500,
RAM -			Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB -5300,
HDD -			WD Caviar 1 TB Black -6500,
PSU -			Corsair TX650M -7500,
Cabinet -			Corsair 300R Windowed side panels -5200,
DVD Writer - Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
UPS	-			APC UPS 1100VA -5400,
TOTAL -82,100.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Dec 8, 2013)

Get a 2x4gb ram for dual channel as it would be faster or get a 2x8gb


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

Get Kingston Hyper x blue ram - Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

Much better than vengence in OC

Seasonic M12II - 650 @ RS 6800 is my recommendation


Seasonic M12II-650 650 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com

Rest is Good.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 8, 2013)

Is Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H new? Haven't seen it anywhere. Only available online here @ 11.1k 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Was buying Asus GRYPHON due to its 5 year warranty, here Motherboard - GRYPHON Z87

Will 650W suffice? Since 280X requires has a TDP of 250 W (on load) & am planning to add some extra 140/120 mm fans on the cabinet for high air flow...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

650w is More than enough for your rig


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

i5 4570k (16000)
Asus Z87-K (12600)
CM hyper 212 (3100)
Kingston hyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (4600)
WD Black 1 TB (5800)
Sapphire DualX R9 280X 3 GB (24000)
Seasonic S12II 620 W (5400)
Corsair 500R (7500)
Asus optical rive (1100)

total: 80,100


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

^ you missed ups


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 8, 2013)

@harshilsharma63 -  I think Corsair 400R would be sufficient for me, as it has 3 fans with it.
I can add 5k for a better components in PC...

Also, can I have a single stick of 8GB Kingston hyperX Blu inplace of 2x4GB


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> @harshilsharma63 -  I think Corsair 400R would be sufficient for me, as it has 3 fans with it.
> I can add 5k for a better components in PC...
> 
> Also, can I have a single stick of 8GB Kingston hyperX Blu inplace of 2x4GB



yes.but AFAIK Dual channel memory works slight faster than Single stick

+ Single 8gb stick @5.2k ... whereas 4gb x 2 = 4.7k


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get Kingston Hyper x blue ram - Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com
> 
> Much better than vengence in OC
> 
> ...



Cannot go with Seasonic as its service handler Tirupati Enterprises is not in Lucknow. Insted will be going for Corsair, as Kaizen has an office locally


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Cannot go with Seasonic as its service handler Tirupati Enterprises is not in Lucknow. Insted will be going for Corsair, as Kaizen has an office locally



Revised config:

i5 4570k (16000)
Asus Z87-K (12600)
CM hyper 212 (3100)
Kingston hyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (4600)
WD Black 1 TB (5800)
Sapphire DualX R9 280X 3 GB (24000)
Corsair GS600 (5300)
Corsair 400R (5300)
Asus optical rive (1100)

total: 77,800


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes.but AFAIK Dual channel memory works slight faster than Single stick
> 
> + Single 8gb stick @5.2k ... whereas 4gb x 2 = 4.7k



Was wanting to go with a single stick of 8 GB as I will be forced to add another in future...



harshilsharma63 said:


> Revised config:
> 
> i5 4570k (16000)
> Asus Z87-K (12600)
> ...



Will be going with Asus GRYPHON-Z87 @ 14.3k as it offers 5 years warranty
ASUS R9 280X Direct Cooling II Top Edition 3GB (R9280X-DC2T-3GD5) is much better as compared to Sapphire DualX R9 280X
Replacing Corsair GS600 with Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650 Watts PSU @ 6.5k [flipkart]


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

go with Asus r9 280x


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> go with Asus r9 280x



Top Edition?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Top Edition?



 Direct Cooling II top edition



*www.flipkart.com/kingston-hyperx-d..._personalBR_2&otracker=hp_mod__reco_prd_title

get the ram - it is @4300


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2013)

Since you are going to overclocking with your Haswell based Processors, my suggestion is to get a better cooler. Haswell runs hotter than their Ivy Bridge counter parts and needs better CPU cooler than Hyper 212 EVO for 4 GHz+ overclocking. Try something like DeepCool Ice Blade pro, available around 3K in Theitwares.com.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Is Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H new? Haven't seen it anywhere. Only available online here @ 11.1k
> GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
> Was buying Asus GRYPHON due to its 5 year warranty, here Motherboard - GRYPHON Z87
> 
> Will 650W suffice? Since 280X requires has a TDP of 250 W (on load) & am planning to add some extra 140/120 mm fans on the cabinet for high air flow...



You can get the Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H at theitdepot.com for :*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=18348
Yes Asus GRYPHON is a solid MB but it is for serious Overclockers only.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You can get the Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H at theitdepot.com for :*www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=18348
> Yes Asus GRYPHON is a solid MB but it is for serious Overclockers only.



it is not the MX   version


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

I would Get Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP @12K

It can easily oc to 4.3ghz with i5/i7

+1 for DeepCool Ice Blade pro

With Grypon you can push up to 4.6ghz with good cooler


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2013)

For pushing 4.6GHz in Haswell, you need a serious cooling solution, sub 3K coolers won't do and Water coolers are highly recommended for it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

@cilus ...can a non-haswell previous gen unlocked proc like 3770K can prove to be a better overclocker than haswell? i read that haswell really concentrated on temp control, i noticed that too or is it in mobile CPU's only?


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 9, 2013)

For Pure gaming i don't see any need to push CPU to 4.6GHz now at least. I5 and 4.2GHz is great and Deep cool Ice blade pro. can handle that much IMO. water coolers will come with another bunch of hassles. 
So till games dont require op should not overclock more than 4.2GHz IMO.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

^ yes ivy bridge overclocks better than haswell



> So till games dont require op should not overclock more than 4.2GHz IMO.



Even at stock Game will easily run.OC yields minimal differences in gaming


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

@Ashish/cilus-> so now if i ask that if i have a ivy-bridge good over-clocker proc in one hand and the counterpart of the said processor in haswell in the other , say 3570K vs 4570K, which will prove to be better for gamers who over-clock and in which segments? Power? Temp ? more performance/bucks?

why would one buy a ivy-bridge instead over a haswell and why not? (if the haswell one is few hundred bucks less may be?)


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 9, 2013)

^^ That is very truly said mate, my point is if don't need that why should push CPU to its limit?? just for show off. better to play in safe limit IMO


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @cilus ...can a non-haswell previous gen unlocked proc like 3770K can prove to be a better overclocker than haswell? i read that haswell really concentrated on temp control, i noticed that too or is it in mobile CPU's only?



Haswell K series Processors are terrible overclocker, though they consume less powers. In Mobile platform, there is no provision for overclocking and that's why power consumption and heat generation is out of question there. In Haswell design, Intel has integrated the VRM (voltage Regulation Module) inside the CPU packagae which used to be present in the Motherboard. High end Motherboards used to have very high quality VRm design tailor made for overclocking, handling the extra heat and current needed for stable overclocking. 
Now Intel's implementation in Haswell didn't go too well; it is okay when not overclocking to handle the current and power and when you push it higher, the CPU become highly unstable. Even with the best coolers and motherboard, 4.5 GHz is the stable speed you can achieve. Reviewers of Tomshardware and Anandtech was able to push 4770K to 4.7 GHz after a lot of Trials  which was not very stable and they concluded that irrespective of how powerful cooler or motherboard you're using, 4.7GHz is the max achievable overclocking under normal scenario.
For us, with a sub 15K motherboard and lower-mid end Air Cooler, 4.2 to 4.3 GHz is the max achievable overclocking.



sam_738844 said:


> @Ashish/cilus-> so now if i ask that if i have a ivy-bridge good over-clocker proc in one hand and the counterpart of the said processor in haswell in the other , say 3570K vs 4570K, which will prove to be better for gamers who over-clock and in which segments? Power? Temp ? more performance/bucks?
> 
> why would one buy a ivy-bridge instead over a haswell and why not? (if the haswell one is few hundred bucks less may be?)



People buy Haswell because it is the new standard. If you get an comparable Ivy Bridge then it is okay for now but in near future, upgrade path is closed as Intel has discontinued it. And for your info: A Haswell Processor, running at the same speed of an Ivy Bridge Processor with other specifications (Number of cores, size of L2 and L3 Cache) same, performs only 6% to 8% higher than it. 
You can check the Tomshardware best CPU for the money for November where they are still recommending Ivy Bridge i5 Quad Cores over Haswell.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

confirmed  i read the tom's earlier, that was one of the reason i brought up the question here. it seems the notebook, ultrabook section has largely benefited from Haswell, for desktop PC's haswell is more like "new tech so buy it" stuff


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @Ashish/cilus-> so now if i ask that if i have a ivy-bridge good over-clocker proc in one hand and the counterpart of the said processor in haswell in the other , say 3570K vs 4570K, which will prove to be better for gamers who over-clock and in which segments? Power? Temp ? more performance/bucks?
> 
> why would one buy a ivy-bridge instead over a haswell and why not? (if the haswell one is few hundred bucks less may be?)



Very well Explained by clius  It all depends on budget,if price difference between ivy and haswell is less, get Haswell.

Advantages of haswell over ivy are Better IGPU,more features,6-9% faster (on paper).Regarding Upgrade path Both are equal as Only Fools are going to upgrade from haswell to Broadwell and also there is rumour that broadwell may need new mobo.Then again new socket for Skylake.

In OC, Sandy > ivy > Haswell  .Honestly if anyone have sandy or ivy bridge i5/i7 cpu - there is no need to upgrade until Skylake arrives


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

how is this one over hyper 212 evo Antec Khuler Box AP CPU Cooler Cooler - Antec: Flipkart.com ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2013)

Since OP also wants to run VMWares, Video Editing software along with games and also wants to overclock, what about an AMD solution. I tried to build one with a more beefy Graphics card, check it out:-

FX-8350 @ 12.5K
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 8K
Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 4.7K
DeepCool iceblade Pro CPu Cooler @ 3K
WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA III HDD @ 4.1K
*Asus R9 290 @ 36K* (ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 290 4GB DDR5 (R9290-4GD5 - 90YV0560-U0IA00 - 886227632565 - 38,095.23))
Asus 24BS5T 24X SATA DVD R/W 1K
Corsair Carbide 400R Cabinet @ 5.35K (CORSAIR CABINET 400R (CC-9011011-WW - CC-9011011-WW - - 6,850.00))
Seasonic SS750-JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.6K (SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply)
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 5.6K

*Total: 85.4K*

Her I have added a R9 290 Graphics card which performs better than a GTX 780 Graphics card and OP can play all the latest games with highest possible settings in 1080P resolution. Also with the latest BIOS update and new Catalyst Driver, the throttling issue has been resolved with 290 and it is also recommended by Tomshardware in their November issue of *Best Graphics Card for Money*. 

In the recent games like Crysis 3, Battlefield 4, COD Ghost. Hitman Absolution. the performance difference between the AMD FX-8350 and corresponding Intel Counterparts are really very marginal because of the Multi-Ciore optimization and with a far more powerful card, the AMD solution will definitely perform better.

Overclocking is a piece of cake with AMD solution. With DeepCool Ice Blade pro cooler, OP can easily reach 4.7-4.8GHz stable.

AMD FX series does have better Virtualization support than Intel K series Processors. It supports both Vtd and Vtx which enables use of Graphics and other peripherals in Visualization mode. Intel K series only support Vtx whereas their non K supports both.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 10, 2013)

Just read this. Two Ways to Cool Down Your Defective Overheating Intel CPU
Why is Intel doing that? This is why Haswell is hard to overclock...



ASHISH65 said:


> Direct Cooling II top edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed that Gryphon supports 1866 Mhz RAM. Would it be advisable to invest 2k more and get GSkill DDR3-1866/PC3-14900 from
*www.flipkart.com/ps/RAMD9F8A7MWHBVWR


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 10, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> I just noticed that Gryphon supports 1866 Mhz RAM. Would it be advisable to invest 2k more and get GSkill DDR3-1866/PC3-14900 from
> Flipkart.com



Nope  those ram will not make much improvements.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Just read this. Two Ways to Cool Down Your Defective Overheating Intel CPU
> Why is Intel doing that? This is why Haswell is hard to overclock...
> 
> 
> ...



Even there is minimal difference in gaming between 1333mhz and 2400mhz. Stick with 1600mhz


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 10, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> For Pure gaming i don't see any need to push CPU to 4.6GHz now at least. I5 and 4.2GHz is great and Deep cool Ice blade pro. can handle that much IMO. water coolers will come with another bunch of hassles.
> So till games dont require op should not overclock more than 4.2GHz IMO.



I didn't find much difference between Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO and Deepcool Ice Blade Pro, correct me if I am wrong but here are the reviews I read...
Deepcool ICE BLADE PRO V2.0 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets
AnandTech | Deepcool CPU Air Cooler Roundup: Playing it Too Safe?



ASHISH65 said:


> I would Get Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP @12K
> 
> It can easily oc to 4.3ghz with i5/i7
> 
> ...



@Ashish65 - Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP is a nice board, but I am going with Gryphon due to its warranty (5 years) 

Will be needing a PCI WI-FI card for internet connectivity, can u suggest me the same.
Since, Gryphon is m-ATX, will it have problems with a large air cooler, a graphic card on PCIe 3.0 (which is closest to the CPU) & a WI-FI card installed together in Corsair 400R


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> I didn't find much difference between Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO and Deepcool Ice Blade Pro, correct me if I am wrong but here are the reviews I read...
> Deepcool ICE BLADE PRO V2.0 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets
> AnandTech | Deepcool CPU Air Cooler Roundup: Playing it Too Safe?
> 
> ...



No issues for putting large cooler

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GRYPHON_Z87/images/install_c.jpg

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GRYPHON_Z87/images/install_a.jpg


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Since OP also wants to run VMWares, Video Editing software along with games and also wants to overclock, what about an AMD solution. I tried to build one with a more beefy Graphics card, check it out:-
> 
> FX-8350 @ 12.5K
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 8K
> ...


Thanks @Cilus, but this will change the whole demographics of the system. My primary purpose is gaming and virtualization. I liked the single thread/core performance of i5 which is much better as compared to AMD and the fact that it consumes less power.


Cilus said:


> AMD FX series does have better Virtualization support than Intel K series Processors. It supports both Vtd and Vtx which enables use of Graphics and other peripherals in Virtualization intel. Intel K series only support Vtd whereas their non K supports both.


Didn't know Vtx support has been stripped of the K series of intel. You mean that I won't be able to run graphics heavy apps in VMware using the external graphic processor?



ASHISH65 said:


> No issues for putting large cooler
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GRYPHON_Z87/images/install_c.jpg
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GRYPHON_Z87/images/install_a.jpg


What abt the WIFI card? Will it get some space?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

Get USB Wifi Adapter... 

TP-LINK 150 Mbps TL-WN721N Wireless N - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2013)

CATALU/\/A , yes, you can't use Graphics hardware in VMWare without Vtd support. I recommended FX-8350 because most of the applications you have mentioned are actually highly multi-threaded in nature and can take advantage of all the available cores. And in gaming, as I mentioned earlier, they are gonna be highly multi-threaded and R9-290 will give you a huge boost in gaming which I was able to place within your budget along with the AMD configuration. Just my suggestion, with some data points. You can choose whatever you like.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

@ op If you are going with amd config then i suggest you to go with Asus M5A99FX Pro R2 @11.5k (if budget permits)


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 10, 2013)

Some of my research on FX has led to the conclusion that due to extra cores available, it has the ability to record/stream with less FPS loss (here are some links you should check out: AMD FX 8350 vs Intel 3570K vs 3770K vs 3820 - Gaming and XSplit Streaming Benchmarks - YouTube & AMD FX 8350 OC vs i5 3570k OC Using an EVGA GTX 670 - YouTube

Also, Multi-Core optimization with consoles - *www.corsair.com/blog/ps4-xbone-pcgaming/


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

Do not Trust Techsydicate. 

Let say if you Have A Same Gpu i.e r9 280x then

In Pure Gaming - i5/i7

In gaming + multitasking - fx 8350 or i7

In Pure Multitasking - Rendering,editing... - Fx 8350


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2013)

But Asish65, with AMD config, a R9 290 can be managed here and I don't think even an i7 4770 + 280X can beat the performance of FX-8350 + R9 290. 

Intel K series  Processors only support Vtx which is a older technology and offers limited functionality and feature set whereas their non K series processors support both Vtx and Vtd. 
*Vtd or I/O MMU virtualization * is the advanced version of Virtualization introduced by AMD, starting from their AMD Phenom II series and also known as AMD-V. *It enables the Guest operating systems to access the peripheral devices like PCI-E cards, GPU, Ethernet and hard-drive controllers, through DMA and interrupt remapping.* It can also allocate large memory chunks without need of Memory remapping. *Some high performance compute devices like high performance Video Capture cards with own hardware and Ram, GPU etc use DMA or Direct Memory Access Protocol to access the the memory directly. But when you are working on a Virtual Machine environment, the Virtualization software needs to remap the memory address whenever a memory access is initiated from the guest Operating system, making Direct Access to fail. *So GPU and other devices I mentioned earlier can't operate properly in Vt-x environment. *In case of Vt-d, the IMMOU handles this re-mapping, allowing the native device drivers to be used in a guest operating system. You can read here: IOMMU - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Because of that reason, I have suggested an alternate AMD config to OP which can serve all this purpose much efficiently, from Gaming to Computing.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

^ you are right,but i was not talking about that. i told him not to trust tech sydicate. anyways edited my post. There is no doubt 8350 + r9 290 will kick i7 + 280x.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 14, 2013)

AMD it is. Had to read every specification from chipset (990FX) to motherboard with IOMMU support. Based on my research decided with the following config:
CPU -			FX-8350 @ 13.5K
Motherboard -		M5A99FX PRO R2.0 @ 11.5k [theitdepot] 
GPU -                        ASUS R9 280X Direct Cooling II Top Edition 3GB (R9280X-DC2T-3GD5) @ 23k
RAM -			Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) @ 5k
HDD -			WD 1 TB Black @ 5.8k
PSU -			Corsair CMPSU-750TXV2UK 750 Watts @ 7.2k
Cabinet -			Corsair Carbide 400R @ 5.4k
DVD Writer -		Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW @ 1.1k
UPS	-			APC UPS 1100VA @ 5.6k

Haven't decided on a cooler though... Will be overclocking the hell out of AMD FX-8350.

Was wondering about the liquid cooling solutions. Read abt some problems like flow of water in tubes due to presence of some air bubbles, etc.. Please suggest..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> AMD it is. Had to read every specification from chipset (990FX) to motherboard with IOMMU support. Based on my research decided with the following config:
> CPU -            FX-8350 @ 13.5K
> Motherboard -        M5A99FX PRO R2.0 @ 11.5k
> GPU -                        ASUS R9 280X Direct Cooling II Top Edition 3GB @ 23k
> ...



Replace the CPU+MB with these:

AMD A10-7850K -12300,
Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H -6700,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4600.

This AMD A10-7850K is going to be released in 14thJan,2014.If you can wait then you might get to use the AMD's proprietary software MANTLE which gives 1080p gaming at fraction of the cost of Intel or presently your config.
PS: Made some corrections in the above config.Just follow them.OK.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Replace the CPU+MB with these:
> 
> AMD A10-7850K -12300,
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H -6700,
> ...



Gaming & Virtualization are my primary concerns... Not just gaming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Gaming & Virtualization are my primary concerns... Not just gaming



Don't worry the new AMD Kaveri APU can handle that with ease.OK.
I have a FX8320 with Asus M5A97 R2.0 but I cannot OC it nor I can reduce my power concerns.So its better to go for AMD APU with MANTLE support and as I said before at a fraction of the cost of your present config and also the concern regarding power bills can be done with this.

I do sometimes run Folding @ HOME for SETI.(Virtualization)


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Don't worry the new AMD Kaveri APU can handle that with ease.OK.
> I have a FX8320 with Asus M5A97 R2.0 but I cannot OC it nor I can reduce my power concerns.So its better to go for AMD APU with MANTLE support and as I said before at a fraction of the cost of your present config and also the concern regarding power bills can be done with this.
> 
> I do sometimes run Folding @ HOME for SETI.(Virtualization)



But, Mantel is supported by R9-280X.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

CATALU/\/A said:


> But, Mantel is supported by R9-280X.



Buddy MANTEL is still to be used fully by any R9 GPU's and still under wraps.So in Jan,2014 they might give us a hint of its use for AMD A10-7850K.MANTLE is an alternative to nvidia and MS DirectX. The STEAM PC's that are to released later in 2014 utilizes the MANTLE CORE.OK.The STEAM PC is itself an alternative to MS OS.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 14, 2013)

He is getting gpu r9 280x here no point of getting apu, r9 280x will be way way faster than apu.

Regarding cpu performance,we have to wait for benches.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Replace the CPU+MB with these:
> 
> AMD A10-7850K -12300,
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H -6700,
> ...



Dude, just analyze what you are suggesting:

a10 7580k in place of FX 8350
Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H in place of M5A99FX PRO R2.0

APU in place of 280X and too with H60? Is something wrong with you?

@OP; stick to the 8350 config you've mentioned. It's hell of rig. No APU can match gaming performance of 280X or processing power if FX 8350. Period.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Dude, just analyze what you are suggesting:
> 
> a10 7580k in place of FX 8350
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H in place of M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> ...



No.I am suggesting just the CPU+MB replacement only.He can go ahead with R9 280X as it equivalent to HD7970.But just wait for the benches of which is better then he can go for as usual above config of yours.OK.
AMD says that 40% more performance than i5 4670k so they have to prove it in benching right? So I say is wait????


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2013)

Bavusani never disappoints.....  thanks for the laughs dude...    I dont know what to say.Speechless.

On a side note @OP, accommodate the R9 290 in your PC, trust me thats the best thing you will do to yourself and the Rs 85K worth the Hardware you are buying. Keep the overclocking business aside it has never taken anyone beyond a few fps in gaming.The entire money spent on cooling/better choked and capacitated and heatsinked Mainboard is better spent on getting a better gpu and that R9 290 is one hell of a card,things like that rarely happens to the GPU scene,trust me on that.Go with rig cilus suggested.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> No.I am suggesting just the CPU+MB replacement only.He can go ahead with R9 280X as it equivalent to HD7970.But just wait for the benches of which is better then he can go for as usual above config of yours.OK.
> AMD says that 40% more performance than i5 4670k so they have to prove it in benching right? So I say is wait????



Still, A10 770k in place of FX 8350 and Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H in place of M5A99FX PRO R2.0?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> No.I am suggesting just the CPU+MB replacement only.He can go ahead with R9 280X as it equivalent to HD7970.But just wait for the benches of which is better then he can go for as usual above config of yours.OK.
> AMD says that 40% more performance than i5 4670k so they have to prove it in benching right? So I say is wait????



that "40%" improvement is on the gaming graphics performance.  who want to rely on integrated gpu(of i5 and apu when op can add r9 290 or similar cards)??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> that "40%" improvement is on the gaming graphics performance.  who want to rely on integrated gpu(of i5 and apu when op can add r9 290 or similar cards)??



Please have a read:A revolutionary, new architecture pioneered by AMD

Epic Games' Tim Sweeney and AMD don't see eye-to-eye on hUMA

Then come to a conclusion...
Rest is in your hands.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> On a side note @OP, accommodate the R9 290 in your PC, trust me thats the best thing you will do to yourself and the Rs 85K worth the Hardware you are buying. Keep the overclocking business aside it has never taken anyone beyond a few fps in gaming.The entire money spent on cooling/better choked and capacitated and heatsinked Mainboard is better spent on getting a better gpu and that R9 290 is one hell of a card,things like that rarely happens to the GPU scene,trust me on that.Go with rig cilus suggested.



I would like to get R9 290 (Hawaii), but it doesn't make sense when I am gaming on 1080p as all games will run above 60 FPS on R9-280X. Also, I would like to overclock to 4.6-4.7 GHz or the max achievable in that CPU anyways. So I was thinking of getting a better cooler for it. Could you please suggest...?


----------



## coolnikk (Dec 14, 2013)

today it may seem as 10 - 13 grands extra on the 290 but I'm sure as hell that u will appreciate the extra performance after 1.5 - 2 years.Get the config given by clius it's very nice.

P.S Even I'm thinking of upgrading but holding it out till feb or march I hope amd comes to its senses and release s a ST architecture procc or at least some news in excavator procc whether they are gonna release any new processors on am3 + socket or its dead.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2013)

But how much will that overclock help you.If you are an overclocking enthusiast its better to look for other parts rather than the AMD hardware.Manufacturers have separate gears for overclockers and gamers. Moreover the games you can run now at a refresh rate of 60 may not be so after 2 years at 1080 lines at the extreme end of settings.When you can afford a better GPU get it. My two cents.

As for a cooler get the Buy Online Thermalright Venomous-X Rev. Fanless Aluminum in India eyes wide shut!

Or

*shopping.rediff.com/product/corsair-a70-cpu-cooler-a70/10818541

With the Thermalright you will have to by the fans separately.The mounts are provided.


----------



## AshutoshM (Dec 15, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Since OP also wants to run VMWares, Video Editing software along with games and also wants to overclock, what about an AMD solution. I tried to build one with a more beefy Graphics card, check it out:-
> 
> FX-8350 @ 12.5K
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 8K
> ...



+1 go with this eyes closed


----------



## Cilus (Dec 15, 2013)

Some weirdo suggestions here, an quad core APU in place of a FX-8350 and the integrated GPU which can touch maximum a HD 7730, in place of a R9 290. R9 280X is no doubt, a great card for games released till date but believe me, within couple of months, it will be struggling to maintain a 60 FPS in highest ingame setting for the upcoming games. R9 290, on the other had, will be serving you for some long time and its too, can be easily accommodated within your budget. So why not going for it?
Regarding overclocking, I have achieved 4.5GHz in FX-8350 with a 2nd had basic cooler like Hyper 212 Plus. So I think, with a higher-mid end cooler, 4.7 to 4.8 GHz won't be a problem. 

bavusani, MANTLE is an API which can run on any GCN cards, not with IGP of their Kaveri APU. And HUMA is designed for Computing purpose, it will peform more or less same as it used to depending upon the horsepower of the IGP.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Some weirdo suggestions here, an quad core APU in place of a FX-8350 and the integrated GPU which can touch maximum a HD 7730, in place of a R9 290. R9 280X is no doubt, a great card for games released till date but believe me, within couple of months, *it will be struggling to maintain a 60 FPS in highest ingame setting* for the upcoming games. R9 290, on the other had, will be serving you for some long time and its too, can be easily accommodated within your budget. So why not going for it?
> Regarding overclocking, I have achieved 4.5GHz in FX-8350 with a 2nd had basic cooler like Hyper 212 Plus. So I think, with a higher-mid end cooler, 4.7 to 4.8 GHz won't be a problem.
> 
> bavusani, MANTLE is an API which can run on any GCN cards, not with IGP of their Kaveri APU. And HUMA is designed for Computing purpose, it will peform more or less same as it used to depending upon the horsepower of the IGP.



I'm not saying OP should go with 280X instead of 290, but always running games at "highest in-game settings" is totally unnecessary.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2013)

^^ Actually suggested that because even with it, the whole rig is coming more or less within his budget.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Actually suggested that because even with it, the whole rig is coming more or less within his budget.



Undoubtedly


----------



## logout20 (Dec 18, 2013)

another vote to cilus configuration and 290X..as someone already suggested its one of those things that rarely happens in gpu scene..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 18, 2013)

also to add, now a days there is nothing called overkill. Because, todays overkill is tomorrows requirement


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 19, 2013)

Postponed my purchase to next month based on all the above suggestions... with R9 290  (Budget Issues)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2013)

Good Decision.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Feb 28, 2014)

After a wait of few months, assembled my first ever Desktop myself with config on my siggi... 
Will run a few games/benchmarks & post results soon. Feeling excited...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2014)

Post pics and individual prices


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

CATALU/\/A said:


> After a wait of few months, assembled my first ever Desktop myself with config on my siggi...
> Will run a few games/benchmarks & post results soon. Feeling excited...



congrats enjoy gaming.
also post prices and pics...


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 28, 2014)

banging my head for not reading before posting such a long post lol


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> Current gen Haswell are a bit premature right now,
> all the advantages are apparent only on Laptop segment.
> 
> Ivy Bridge is a better overclocker than Haswell, that's true, ivy can reach 4.4-4.6 on air while haswell reaches 4.2 - 4.4 on air
> ...



?? he already got his pc.


----------

